# Redfish Schools in Tampa Bay



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

I don’t know if anyone else noticed in west coast region of Florida, but huge schools of reds are here. I’m confused because I’m used to seeing them in the late fall. Don’t get me wrong, I’m happy their here but what’s up? Any Answers? I’m kinda thinking it’s due to the storms or they know that red tide is gone? 

Thanks guys


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They won’t be for long...


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Last year the reds were in Tampa Bay in October. So they are a little early. Where do you live in Clearwater. I live Clearwater also.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Indy said:


> Last year the reds were in Tampa Bay in October. So they are a little early. Where do you live in Clearwater. I live Clearwater also.


Close to the beach. I’m basically in Bellair.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They won’t be for long...


Maybe. Gonna have to see.


----------



## TooLoose20 (Feb 17, 2016)

While October/November have historically been the best months, we have regularly found them in September. I'm no expert, but the first full moon in September seems to initiate a lot of the transition from summer to fall patterns.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

TooLoose20 said:


> While October/November have historically been the best months, we have regularly found them in September. I'm no expert, but the first full moon in September seems to initiate a lot of the transition from summer to fall patterns.


Seems like it. But it’s just odd with the amount of them. My friend recently was night fishing and he saw two huge schools of little reds. Me personally, have seen them in their normal pockets... But it would make sense that they are moving in due to the recent cold fronts. Today for example is significantly cooler than a normal day in Tampa. More of these days are to come.


----------

